
How to Become a Gmail Jedi Master - jkopelman
http://www.askthepcguide.com/how-to-become-a-gmail-jedi-master/
======
raju
Is it just me, or did anyone else find the information in this article pretty
basic? Even something like using the '+' operator in the email address and
filtering based on that, or the fact that if you have a '.' in your gmail
address, skipping the dot will still result in you getting the email...

I guess I am saying I was hoping for something more, like this one from Steve
[<http://www.micropersuasion.com/2007/12/become-a-knowle.html>]

~~~
seren6ipity
You have company!

